# ITs comeing to canada



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/alerts/wwcask0001

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne...e=WWCASK0005&warningdisplay=ec&warningtype=aw


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Way too early for the white stuff. Give it atleast a month.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

cet;603455 said:


> Way too early for the white stuff. Give it atleast a month.


I know i am not ready yet wating on my lights to come and pant plow up tymusic


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Snows have been way early this year, heavy and sticking around. I bet most clients are being caught out thinking they have time to compare quotes when actually time is nearly up. It stinks for us as we plan our routes, account loads, salt and resource needs because were not all locked up yet. Soon the tables will turn :salute:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you get any snow?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I think they live in igloos out there.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im Ready!


----------

